# Samba domain



## Reken (Jun 10, 2020)

Tell me please
How does the network environment in the samba domain? 
In the samba domain, clients are not displayed in a networked environment ... 
Who uses the samba domain. How did you solve this problem?


----------



## DonK (Jun 10, 2020)

Windows Servers and PCs can use Windows Explorer > Network to see the computers in a Samba domain, provided that the Network is Private.


----------



## Reken (Jun 11, 2020)

I think it's impossible...
How can I turn a "domain" network into a "private"?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2020)

DonK said:


> Windows Servers and PCs can use Windows Explorer > Network to see the computers in a Samba domain


This used to be done with a service  called "computer browser". But  modern Windows versions have switched to using UPnP (Avahi, mDNS, zeroconf) for this instead.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2020)

Reken said:


> How can I turn a "domain" network into a "private"?


You either have a single server set up (similar to the old workgroups) OR a domain. 






						SambaWiki
					






					wiki.samba.org


----------



## Reken (Jun 11, 2020)

I have a domain
The role of the controller is performed by Samba
Samba can't handle the network environment
The domain is inferior, there is no network environment ...


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2020)

Please explain, in detail, what problem you have. I have no idea what you mean.


----------



## Reken (Jun 11, 2020)

Ok
I have domain controller  SAMBA
I have two client computers. Computer Names (SERVER10 and TEST) 
Now look


----------



## Reken (Jun 11, 2020)

The first one to enter the domain becomes the "Master Browser"
The second client does not see the network environment
Here is my problem. I clearly explained?

If on clients, turn off the "Master Browser".
The network environment disappears on both clients ....


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2020)

Reken said:


> Here is my problem. I clearly explained?


Yes, much better, thanks. Now I have a better understanding of your problem.

Keep in mind that this browsing service is very finicky, even on a 100% Microsoft Windows network. Microsoft has been moving away from it. Modern Windows versions rely on network discovery through UPnP now. The old network browsing is only there for backwards compatibility.

On all your Windows workstations, turn off the "Computer Browser" service. Disable it everywhere. That will prevent any of your workstations from becoming the "master browser". On your Samba server add these to your smb4.conf:

```
local master = yes
   preferred master = yes
   os level = 65
```

This should make sure your Samba server will get elected as the master browser. It's still rather finicky though, but that's the nature of that horrible service.


----------



## Reken (Jun 11, 2020)

I already tried this option
Samba which is a domain controller, cannot be a "master browser"
What else advise?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2020)

Reken said:


> Samba which is a domain controller, cannot be a "master browser"


Why not?


----------



## Reken (Jun 11, 2020)

For the "master browser" to work, on Samba you need to start the "nmbd" service ... Right?

DC Output 

```
root@DC1:~ # nmbd
server role "active directory domain controller" not compatible with running nmbd standalone
you should start "samba" instead, ant it will control starting the internal nbt server
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2020)

Reken said:


> For the "master browser" to work, on Samba you need to start the "nmbd" service ... Right?


That's correct.



Reken said:


> DC Output


In that case there's nothing you can do actually. The "network neighborhood" is never going to work reliably if you cannot force the master browser to any of your servers. If you get an election and a workstation becomes the master browser things can and will go haywire. It's always been a horrible construct.


----------



## Reken (Jun 11, 2020)

I did like this:
I entered another Samba into the domain
Made it a "master browser"
All client computers, now see it as a master browser
But still there is no network environment

Where does the Samba master browser get the list of computers? It seems to me in my case it is empty ... How can I manually write all the computers to the SAMBA master browser?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2020)

Reken said:


> But still there is no network environment


Is your network subnetted? In other words, are there routers between those workstations and the servers?



Reken said:


> Where does the Samba master browser get the list of computers?


Broadcasts. 


Reken said:


> How can I manually write all the computers to the SAMBA master browser?


You can't.


----------

